# Indocrtination or Education?



## PixieStix (Aug 19, 2009)

How did we find ourselves in the place where we are? People seemingly ok with more and more government control?

Indoctrination, not education is how.

David Horowitz studied the course offerings of 12 major academic institutions....from Columbia University on the East Coast to the University of Southern California on the West Coast.
More than 150 courses were pure indoctrination. For example:

A "Whiteness Studies" guilt curriculum at the University of Colorado.

An Arizona State University sociology instructor who offers credits for participating in protests: "Give 4 hours to a social movement organization and I'll give you 200 points...."

A University of California at Santa Cruz, the course that claims President Bush lied to make the case for the Iraq war, and lied about al Qaeda attacking us on September 11, 2001 ("How did Bush and Cheney build the fiction that al Qaeda was a participant in the 9/11 attacks?" the course description asks). 



> a time when the American public has become increasingly alarmed by &#8220;activist government,&#8221; another threat to America&#8217;s prospects has garnered less scrutiny: activist education. But as David Horowitz demonstrates in his new book, One-Party Classroom: How Radical Professors at America's Top Colleges Indoctrinate Students and Undermine Our Democracy, co-authored with Jacob Laksin, the misuse of higher education for political ends &#8211; symbolized by curricula that present left-wing politics and activism in the guise of education &#8211; is a pervasive threat to the country&#8217;s democracy. The book examines 12 major universities from the universities across the country and analyzes more than 150 courses whose orientation is unapologetically leftist and whose basic objective is clearly to indoctrinate students. To reinforce the findings of the book, Horowitz is now embarking on a national campaign that will take that message to the places most hostile to it: America&#8217;s universities themselves.


FrontPage Magazine - Challenging the One-Party Classroom


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2009)

Indoctrination at our higher centers of learning as been around for decades.  It's just becoming more and more prevelant and tolerated.  When I went back to take some classes (in my 30s) a couple of professors tried to give me bad grades because they didn't agree with my research conclusions.  These were the same profs I would challenge in class on a regular basis.  With one all it took was going to the program director the other one I had to go to the dean.  In both instances my grades were corrected because I was able to prove I completed each paper as required in the manor they were required.
I wonder if the outcome would be the same today?


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 19, 2009)

Which is why people are becoming less intelligent. When our schools moved away from teaching actual topics and instead stepped into the realm of parenting and teaching political viewpoints, our kids started learning much, much less about the reality of the world. Including grammar, writing, basic English, math & science.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 19, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Indoctrination at our higher centers of learning as been around for decades. It's just becoming more and more prevelant and tolerated. When I went back to take some classes (in my 30s) a couple of professors tried to give me bad grades because they didn't agree with my research conclusions. These were the same profs I would challenge in class on a regular basis. With one all it took was going to the program director the other one I had to go to the dean. In both instances my grades were corrected because I was able to prove I completed each paper as required in the manor they were required.
> I wonder if the outcome would be the same today?


 
No today the professor would call you   a Fascist Bastard' in Class, and proceed to prove his tenure is more important than your academic freedoms


----------



## veritas (Aug 19, 2009)

> David Horowitz studied the course offerings of 12 major academic institutions....from Columbia University on the East Coast to the University of Southern California on the West Coast.
> More than 150 courses were pure indoctrination.




12 major academic institutions, eh? 150 courses.......oh my!!! The local community college here has over 1000 courses.


Swallowed that whole, didja?


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 19, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Indoctrination at our higher centers of learning as been around for decades.  It's just becoming more and more prevelant and tolerated.  When I went back to take some classes (in my 30s) a couple of professors tried to give me bad grades because they didn't agree with my research conclusions.  These were the same profs I would challenge in class on a regular basis.  With one all it took was going to the program director the other one I had to go to the dean.  In both instances my grades were corrected because I was able to prove I completed each paper as required in the manor they were required.
> I wonder if the outcome would be the same today?



Awwwww, poor baby, everybody picks on you dear sweet CON$. You are the Perpetual Victims of the world.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 19, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Which is why people are becoming less intelligent. When our schools moved away from teaching actual topics and instead stepped into the realm of parenting and teaching political viewpoints, our kids started learning much, much less about the reality of the world. Including grammar, writing, basic English, math & science.



We have more Conservatives than ever before. Really hard to determine if that is a cause or result.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2009)

veritas said:


> > David Horowitz studied the course offerings of 12 major academic institutions....from Columbia University on the East Coast to the University of Southern California on the West Coast.
> > More than 150 courses were pure indoctrination.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 20, 2009)

Horowitz, the former Trotskyist, should know all about indoctrination.  He'll get sliced up as usual.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 20, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Which is why people are becoming less intelligent. When our schools moved away from teaching actual topics and instead stepped into the realm of parenting and teaching political viewpoints, our kids started learning much, much less about the reality of the world. Including grammar, writing, basic English, math & science.


Generations of indoctrination have finally produced fully malleable nitwits unable to think for themselves and unaware of the traditions of America. The parent are little better ,  burdened with shopping desires and taxes to  pay,  they left the raising  of the children to school and television.
Grown the children bough what the progressive media partners packages .Obama hope and change.
Their is no way to reeducate these morons they must be sold the idea of personal responiablity liberty and freedom
 a harder sell than free stuff from the government.
There is no real time to mount a product campaign  the  damage has been done
 the future is "Chains yous can believe in."

The General Education Board (GEB), established by John D. Rockefeller, Sr., was chartered in 1902. And in Raymond Fosdick's memorial history of the Board, he indicated it was part of John D. Rockefeller, Jr.'s effort toward the "goal of social control." The GEB was established the year after SOCIAL CONTROL (1901) was written by Edward Alsworth Ross (Father of American Sociology), and in this book, Ross revealed that social checks and stimuli "are managed by a rather small knot of persons...the Elite....Judgment may be moulded as well as the will and the feelings."

The word, "moulded," is instructive because in THE WORLD'S WORK (August 1912), one reads "The Country School of Tomorrow" by GEB chairman Frederick Gates, declaring: "In our dreams, we have limitless resources, and the people yield themselves with perfect docility to our molding hands." Not only was the GEB to be used for social control, but the Rockefeller Foundation as well.

Dr. Dennis Cuddy -- Mental Health, Education and Social Control, Part 2


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Texas has some neat mandatory courses......


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 20, 2009)

*"The real concern is that there will be re-education camps for young people, where they have to* *get trained in a philosophy that the government puts forward and then work in some of these** politically-correct forums.  I would have a very, very difficult time seeing my children do this."* 
     -- Michelle Bachmann, (R-Birther Queen Bee),    *Link*


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Edumucatiun am bad!!!!!!


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 20, 2009)

Political Correctness in college campuses is the new age religion, and these are the people who voted for obama with no knowledge of the who and what his past and present associates stood for or against, sheep, useful idiots paying or allowing us to pay for their college indoctrination.


I believe that Horowitz has been demonized for the same reason palin and glenn beck and many others are. Speak against obama or socialism or even marxism and communism, and you are going to become the sacrifice placed on the altar of liberalism for the sake of something these people do not even understand, nor know. 

I am not saying they are not educated, they are, it is just that today the word "education" has become synonymous with indoctrination
Academia and intellectualism are not the same. Today they seem to be polar opposites

Think about this: The current generation of college students was born after the fall of the Berlin Wall. These modern products of elite education are not Reagan babies. They were not inspired by the Westminster Address of June 1982, by the Evil Empire speech of March 1983, by Reagan meeting with Pope John Paul II to topple communism in Eastern Europe throughout the 1980s, or by Reagan in front of the Brandenburg Gate in 1987, demanding that Mikhail Gorbachev tear down that cement tombstone to human freedom. No, today's freshmen, sophomores, juniors, and seniors, who voted for the first time on November 4, 2008, were born after these historic events. They've received their education on communism from their professors, which means they've received either no education at all on the unparalleled slaughter formally known as Marxism-Leninism, or, to the contrary, they've heard only dark, dire lectures about the malevolence of anti-communism--- of McCarthyism.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

Read Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense".  Then you'll know exactly why.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why people are becoming less intelligent. When our schools moved away from teaching actual topics and instead stepped into the realm of parenting and teaching political viewpoints, our kids started learning much, much less about the reality of the world. Including grammar, writing, basic English, math & science.
> ...


 
That is very interesting, this little tidbit stood out for me

_Educational propaganda, with government help, could achieve this result in a generation. There are, however, two powerful forces opposed to such a policy: one is religion; the other is nationalism....A scientific world society cannot be stable unless there is a world government."_


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Read Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense".  Then you'll know exactly why.



if you read a book written by glenn beck you wont learn anything.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2009)

Does that surprise you?  Every religion wants to be the 'religion', every nation state would love to be the new 'Rome' or 'US'.  Scientists believe that evidence, not doctrine should govern research and interpretation.  That's would got Gallileo and John Scopes in so much trouble with the fools.

I will let you in on a secret.  Deity really does not need all the help you want to give it.


----------



## veritas (Aug 20, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Political Correctness in college campuses is the new age religion, and these are the people who voted for obama with no knowledge of the who and what his past and present associates stood for or against, sheep, useful idiots paying or allowing us to pay for their college indoctrination.
> 
> 
> I believe that Horowitz has been demonized for the same reason palin and glenn beck and many others are. Speak against obama or socialism or even marxism and communism, and you are going to become the sacrifice placed on the altar of liberalism for the sake of something these people do not even understand, nor know.
> ...



I didn't demonize Horowitz, I do take issue with his maths, and yours, for being so gullible. I am sure he knew better when he aimed right at people like you but he continued and you bought it. So he at least has the used car salesman thing going for him.

Do you have kids? I do. And they are nothing like you described, nor are their friends. They're not communists, and they could see you coming a mile away. They are not indoctrinated. The ones that do have a particular bent sound more like you, obviously they borrowed heavily from some proximal and pervasive role model such as yourself and stopped thinking on their own long ago.


----------



## EriktheRed (Aug 20, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Read Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense".  Then you'll know exactly why.



Right after you read this.


----------



## EriktheRed (Aug 20, 2009)

And about this guy David Horowitz....

From 2005:


> *Right-wing activist David Horowitz*, the president of Students for Academic Freedom (SAF), which purports to fight anti-conservative bias on the nation's college campuses, *has admitted that a story highly publicized by his group concerning alleged events at the University of Northern Colorado (UNC) "appears to be wrong," and that "our presentation of this case appears now to have had several faults." *Horowitz made the concession in an article posted on FrontPageMag.com, his online magazine, on March 15, under the headline, "Correction: Some of Our Facts Were Wrong, But Our Point Was Right."
> 
> On March 14, in a post on his FrontPageMag.com blog titled "A new Brock slander goes round the web (and is refuted here)," Horowitz had accused Media Matters for America, which raised questions about whether the Colorado story was true in a March 7 item, of "slander" and insisted the story was true. Despite Horowitz's March 15 concession that the story is not true, the false attack on Media Matters is still posted on his blog.
> 
> The Horowitz about-face appears to have been prompted by a report, also posted March 15, on InsideHigherEd.com, which describes itself as "the online source for news, opinion and career advice and services for all of higher education," that refuted nearly all of the claims Horowitz and his SAF group had made regarding a student's purported allegations of political bias against her criminal justice professor at the UNC. Horowitz and SAF had alleged that a student in "[a] criminology class at a Colorado university," when asked on a midterm essay exam to explain "why President Bush was a war criminal," received a failing grade for answering instead why Saddam Hussein was a war criminal, and that this constituted anti-conservative bias. However, InsideHigherEd.com quoted a UNC spokeswoman as saying that "the test question was not the one described by Horowitz, the grade was not an F, and there were clearly non-political reasons for whatever grade was given." All the information the university had "was inconsistent with the story Horowitz has told about this incident," the website reported having been told by the UNC spokeswoman. The article also reported that the professor Horowitz and SAF attacked, Robert Dunkley, is a registered Republican.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2009)

Horowitz has always been a dorkley.  No critical thinking sklls critter is he.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember when communism was the big bad boogeyman.

I am glad that we don't indoctrinate our children with that fairy tale anymore.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

well just be glad that it is the children of liberals that suffer the most. keep your kids away fom theirs, and them, and yours will be fine.


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> well just be glad that it is the children of liberals that suffer the most. keep your kids away fom theirs, and them, and yours will be fine.



oh my you brought you sick child abuse fantasies to yet another thread.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > well just be glad that it is the children of liberals that suffer the most. keep your kids away fom theirs, and them, and yours will be fine.
> ...



wow, first you talk about what you want to do to fifth graders now this? god help the kids who are around when you decide what youre going to do with that noose, or maybe youve already done it and decided to call yourself that after your deviant acts.


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



really seek help before you go too far child abuse is not a joking matter.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



you really need to get yourself under control, god only knows what youve done "noose"


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



you bring up, out of no where, child abuse in 2 different threads, seriously i hope you dont actually seek to put such kaos into the lives of children. get some help, seriously.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



I hope you turn that "noose" over to the authorities so that you can never use it again


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



seriously seek treatment its not too late.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



yes you should , dont wait, youre demtia is oozing


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



my demtia? seriously seek help,these child abuse fantasies can be dealt with when you get help from a good psychiatrist, they will probably just up your doseage.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



blaming others for your perversion isnt going to help. go have yourself comitted, its for the good of society


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



i can tell by your posting style and inability to come up with different things to say towards me than those being put forth towards you by me  that you are probably not too bright, it appears i actually hit a nerve and stumbled upon reality bringing up your only being educated up till the fifth grade.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



i can tell by your posting style that youre a deviant fucker and i dont really have anything else to say to you other than for you to put away your noose and get some treatment.


----------



## veritas (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



This why we can scroll, noose. I see the avatar and vrooom........right over the entire post, no fatality..........life is good.


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



there goes that originality again, banality you are a hoot, its nice to see the under educated and mentally slow being able to use the internet.


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

veritas said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



sounds like a good idea this cat has something seriously wrong with him.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



you still garggling marbles or is that something else you have in your mouth? did you use your noose on it? sick fuck.


----------



## noose4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



i am done, i hope you are not so riled up that when your handlers at the institution put you to bed tonight that they wont have to use restraints on you.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



another one bites the dust, easily lead dope.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



one worlders are sick, liberals love the one world idea..ever seen their bumper sticker "one planet, one people please"


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> well just be glad that it is the children of liberals that suffer the most. keep your kids away fom theirs, and them, and yours will be fine.



When a nation's young men are conservative, its funeral bell is already rung.
Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > well just be glad that it is the children of liberals that suffer the most. keep your kids away fom theirs, and them, and yours will be fine.
> ...



you keep thinking that way. your kids are the ones being indoctrinated, youre the ones that lose. everyone else is going to keep the commies out of thier childrens heads.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 20, 2009)

It is very disturbing to watch as an entire generation no longer understands the roots of communism, nor the truth of America becoming the greatest nation on earth

They are backwards many times in their "thinking"


Intellectualism is an excersize of the intellect, not spoonfeeding the mind with propaganda.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 20, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> It is very disturbing to watch as an entire generation no longer understands the roots of communism, nor the truth of America becoming the greatest nation on earth
> 
> They are backwards many times in their "thinking"
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbsZ1BM5_To]YouTube - David Horowitz literally SCREAMS the truth at the bodysnatching professors at DUKE University[/ame]


----------



## JenT (Aug 20, 2009)

veritas said:


> Do you have kids? I do. And they are nothing like you described, nor are their friends. They're not communists, and they could see you coming a mile away. They are not indoctrinated. The ones that do have a particular bent sound more like you, obviously they borrowed heavily from some proximal and pervasive role model such as yourself and stopped thinking on their own long ago.



veritas I used to think my kids were on solid ground, and then one of them said he actually liked obama...

public school has more effect on them than we realize.

It's also why so many moms warn their kids not to trust their teachers, which is really a sad thing to have to do.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


The most revolting of them all


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



I'd rather keep CON$ervo-Fascism out of their heads.
Look how it's ruined you!!!


----------



## JenT (Aug 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



ed...taken as a whole with your sig, you seem upset...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> How did we find ourselves in the place where we are? People seemingly ok with more and more government control?
> 
> Indoctrination, not education is how.
> 
> ...



A few states are gaining their senses back.......As TEXAS will begin to teach from the Holy Bible again in the fall.   Texas House Bill 1287 makes it mandatory to offer as an elective.... classes in relation to the Holy Bible.  The grinding and gnashing of LIBERAL teeth can be heard across the nation.

http://www.tasb.org/services/legal/documents/bible_curriculum.pdf


----------



## veritas (Aug 21, 2009)

JenT said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have kids? I do. And they are nothing like you described, nor are their friends. They're not communists, and they could see you coming a mile away. They are not indoctrinated. The ones that do have a particular bent sound more like you, obviously they borrowed heavily from some proximal and pervasive role model such as yourself and stopped thinking on their own long ago.
> ...




After reading your posts, I can see how your kids might be at odds with your.....uh....philosophy. We have good schools public schools here. All my kids liked Obama. They watch the news.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 21, 2009)

veritas said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...



Kids are not supposed to think on their own......they must be instructed in righteousness and to have respect and empathy  for other people and their property.  When they become of age and reason, they can choose how to apply that parental wisdom...or reject it.   The very reason that some children commit the criminal actions of adults (When such is the case, it is the parents that should be punished, not the child who is unable to reson right from wrong.....they have as their instructors the national media and the unregulated content of the public airways, without adult supervision they have the innocence of childhood stolen as they are taught things that are not comprehensible by a developing mind.   It is not the place of the STATE to socially  engineer as if constructing a citizen for the collective..... my child should be instructed in the public school system only  the basics of education, the 3 Rs....any social instruction should and must come from the home.   There are no BAD KIDS....only bad parents.


----------



## JenT (Aug 21, 2009)

Ralph said:


> Kids are not supposed to think on their own......they must be instructed in righteousness and to have respect and empathy  for other people and their property.  When they become of age and reason, they can choose how to apply that parental wisdom...or reject it.   The very reason that some children commit the criminal actions of adults (When such is the case, it is the parents that should be punished, not the child who is unable to reson right from wrong.....they have as their instructors the national media and the unregulated content of the public airways, without adult supervision they have the innocence of childhood stolen as they are taught things that are not comprehensible by a developing mind.   It is not the place of the STATE to socially  engineer as if constructing a citizen for the collective..... my child should be instructed in the public school system only  the basics of education, the 3 Rs....any social instruction should and must come from the home.



 what he said


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 21, 2009)

Ralph said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > How did we find ourselves in the place where we are? People seemingly ok with more and more government control?
> ...


That Texas will be teaching the Bible, scares the hell out of me.
Are you aware of the separation of church and state?


----------



## veritas (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel sorry for both of your offspring then. May they graduate early, get scholarships and break the chains.............and fly free!!!!


----------



## JenT (Aug 21, 2009)

Except I've got to add in defense of the parents...

When I first confronted our school board with the hogwash they were teaching my kids, their immediate rehearsed response was "it's your fault you don't take the time to read the material and get involved with your child!"

uh....that was WHY I was THERE, because I DID.

But I thought about that stock answer and how that equates to the working mom, something that isn't a choice but a necessity in today's economy.

Moms are up at the crack of dawn getting lunches and kids together for the day. After putting in 8 hours she picks up the kids and comes home. She's responsible for dinner on the table, doing the dishes, doing the laundry and help kids with homework. SOMEWHERE in there she's supposed to find "quality" time with kids. Then if she's blessed with a faithful husband, she needs to be sure to KEEP him home and happy, so I guess after all that, she's supposed to crack open the 300 page textbook and discover what is being taught to her kids... 

Okay that's doable...  but then in my case your kid is sick one day and you find yourself at the classroom finding out what goes on in class...(shock)

The point is WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO TRUST THE TEACHERS, they are being paid to teach our kids how to read and write, not about how society would be better off without imperfect children (oh yes, check your school library)


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > It is very disturbing to watch as an entire generation no longer understands the roots of communism, nor the truth of America becoming the greatest nation on earth
> ...


Horowitz was raised by Marxist parents and was one himself, before he became a wingnut.
Many neocons have the same history.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 21, 2009)

JenT said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



You are projecting.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


No one is better at projection than wingnuts


----------



## JenT (Aug 21, 2009)

veritas said:


> I feel sorry for both of your offspring then. May they graduate early, get scholarships and break the chains.............and fly free!!!!



oh yeah, so they can follow your philosophy greats like Fredrick Nietsche, funny how our universities fail to talk about how at 32, he threw his arms around a horse, went stark raving mad and had to be taken care of for the rest of his life.


----------



## veritas (Aug 21, 2009)

My kids come and tell me what they learn. It's not that difficult to discern what's going on. So far so good, although I have taken issue with things that were stupid with the oldest, but she made out fine....and we moved to another district so that took care of that. But they're all about telling me what is going on and asking for insight or help. Even their friends  IM me for help.

But this isn't podunk. My kids are happy, well adjusted and opinionated and ambitious and self starters and all have computers. Thank dog I don't live in Texas, I'd be all over that "mandatory elective" bible shit.


----------



## veritas (Aug 21, 2009)

JenT said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for both of your offspring then. May they graduate early, get scholarships and break the chains.............and fly free!!!!
> ...




Whoa sister, you need to have those issues looked at. You might rupture your flux capacitor.

Many's the time I threw my arms around a horse. Madness didn't enter into it. My philosophies haven't been offered for your criticism as yet. I think I left ole Friedrich back in the 9th grade.......and went with Castaneda for awhile.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



im glad that according to your opinion im ruined, that simple means i am beyond the reach of liberal maniacs. thanx for noticing


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



yep, one world religion and one world politics the mantra of the kooks


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



i would wager that is the extant of what you know about horowitz. i bet you have never even read one of his books.


you can start here






when u finish then we can talk about horowitz. whenever someone realizes the falsity of their leftist politics the world breathes a little easier.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 21, 2009)

Ralph said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > How did we find ourselves in the place where we are? People seemingly ok with more and more government control?
> ...



So some indoctrination is good?


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 21, 2009)

Ralph said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > JenT said:
> ...



So, some indoctrination is good?


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Ralph said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



i have a problem with the bible as an elective, or more accuratley with those who may be "teaching" it.. if they are not theologians they have no business in front of the class teaching about somehting they dont know crap about.


----------



## EriktheRed (Aug 21, 2009)

JenT said:


> Ralph said:
> 
> 
> > Kids are not supposed to think on their own......they must be instructed in righteousness and to have respect and empathy  for other people and their property.  When they become of age and reason, they can choose how to apply that parental wisdom...or reject it.   The very reason that some children commit the criminal actions of adults (When such is the case, it is the parents that should be punished, not the child who is unable to reson right from wrong.....they have as their instructors the national media and the unregulated content of the public airways, without adult supervision they have the innocence of childhood stolen as they are taught things that are not comprehensible by a developing mind.   It is not the place of the STATE to socially  engineer as if constructing a citizen for the collective..... my child should be instructed in the public school system only  the basics of education, the 3 Rs....any social instruction should and must come from the home.
> ...



Kids have been developing views counter to their parents since long before our current media structure came into being. They've also been doing bad things for a pretty long time, too, with or without adult supervision. 

You can also have a kid who develops into a good person overall despite having political views counter to your own, while conversely having one who is a total lecher(sp?) even though he/she agrees with you politically.


----------



## editec (Aug 21, 2009)

It isn't the PEOPLE who have changed. We're not more or less intellectual than we once were.

What has changed in the tone and tenure of the poltical discourse.

It has been dumbed down FOR and BY Telvision and talk radio.

Sound bytes and bumper sticker sloganeering is really nothing more than employing the same techniques that Madison Avenue had been using for decades to sell us soap.

Politics by percerption, folks. (Don't we all remember when people used to tell us --because they believed it!--that _"Perception IS reality"!!?!!)_

Facts and logic flowing from those facts are no longer important.

What works is to hit the hot button issues with heavy doses of emotionalism. 

Both parties now employ these dishonest (but easily understandable) techniques to reach the masses.

Based on the truly demented emotional writings that pass for thought from many folks here, it's damned clear that Madison Avenue now controls the body politic.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

editec said:


> Politics by percerption, folks.



nice slogan


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Which is why people are becoming less intelligent. When our schools moved away from teaching actual topics and instead stepped into the realm of parenting and teaching political viewpoints, our kids started learning much, much less about the reality of the world. Including grammar, writing, basic English, math & science.



The OP is talking about _college students. _


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why people are becoming less intelligent. When our schools moved away from teaching actual topics and instead stepped into the realm of parenting and teaching political viewpoints, our kids started learning much, much less about the reality of the world. Including grammar, writing, basic English, math & science.
> ...



who are products of public education


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

JenT said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have kids? I do. And they are nothing like you described, nor are their friends. They're not communists, and they could see you coming a mile away. They are not indoctrinated. The ones that do have a particular bent sound more like you, obviously they borrowed heavily from some proximal and pervasive role model such as yourself and stopped thinking on their own long ago.
> ...


Which is an _ignorant_ thing to do.

And then you people have the _nerve_ to talk about lack of discipline and order in schools.


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The most revolting of them all



Why so? Do you have a religious belief? Or are you agnostic/atheist?


----------



## editec (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Politics by percerption, folks.
> ...


 

Thanks.

I missed my calling working on Madison Avenue.

I had my chance to work there but passed on it.

Probably made a terrible mistake, but at least I sleep well.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

editec said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



well you did exactly what you accused others of doing.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...



yeah all those teachers raping kids is totaly the parents fault.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 21, 2009)

EriktheRed said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph said:
> ...



Children today are tyrants. They contradict their parent, gobble their food, and tyrannize their teachers.
- Socrates


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

Ralph said:


> A few states are gaining their senses back.......As TEXAS will begin to teach from the Holy Bible again in the fall.   Texas House Bill 1287 makes it mandatory to offer as an elective.... classes in relation to the Holy Bible.  The grinding and gnashing of LIBERAL teeth can be heard across the nation.
> 
> http://www.tasb.org/services/legal/documents/bible_curriculum.pdf



Why should we? If they do it right, as defined by the courts, no problem. Looks like TX had a good inservice program set up to teach the teachers how not to cross the line. But, alas, they didn't fund it. Ah well. Should be interesting to watch. 

Here in VA and in many states (maybe all, but I haven't looked at all), religions _and their tenets_ are part of the required curriculum. And yes, that includes the Ten Commandments and Jesus as the Son of God.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



You are also beyond the reach of sanity, too.

"To argue with a man who has renounced his reason is like giving medicine to the dead."
-- Thomas Paine, The Crisis


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



thanx again, for what you call sanity i call insanity. yet again proof i am beyond the hooks of totalitarian socialist scum.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



That's only because you are totally in the hooks of totalitarian Fascist scum.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



fascist are socialists so once again you are fail, dumb fucker


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



The two aren't the same, but no matter, you're not that big on facts


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> Ralph said:
> 
> 
> > A few states are gaining their senses back.......As TEXAS will begin to teach from the Holy Bible again in the fall.   Texas House Bill 1287 makes it mandatory to offer as an elective.... classes in relation to the Holy Bible.  The grinding and gnashing of LIBERAL teeth can be heard across the nation.
> ...



http://www.doe.virginia.gov/VDOE/Instruction/History/curriculum_framework_2008/WHI-CF-08.pdf


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



same turd no matter how you want to polish it.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



So you admit you are totalitarian socialist scum, projecting what you hate about yourself onto others. Thank you!


----------



## Fatality (Aug 21, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



no but i recognize you as one, why do you try to hide, what are you afraid of?


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



Not really but never mind.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



Projecting again.

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
- Albert Einstein


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


 
Exactly, and people are too stupid to understand what has been happening in the public school system, they need to ask a school age child a few simple questions about what teacher said in history class, or english class or social studies

Besides, the left has already begun the transformation of many K-12 classrooms into indoctrination projects for its agendas. Concerted campaigns have been launched by the left at high schools geared to converting students into activists against the war and discouraging them from volunteering to serve. Radical pedagogy exemplified by the Teaching for Social Justice regimen has entered teacher training texts and teacher training graduate courses.

Since The Campaign for Academic Freedom the Academic Bill of Rights , was endorced by The American Council on Education on the heels of that, there is also a campaign for gardes K-12 Project to end indoctrination in our primary and secondary schools. Part of this project is the organization Students and Parents for Academic Freedom in the K-12 schools modeled on the campaign on college campuses and with the same agenda: _take politics out of the classroom. _

Education not indoctrination please, everything that is traditional is under attack, in every part of our society. Starting with our school age children's education


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

My God. 

Why do so many conservatives have such little faith in their parenting skills? 

Why do they think education starts and ends with their kids getting on that school bus?


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> My God.
> 
> Why do so many conservatives have such little faith in their parenting skills?
> 
> Why do they think education starts and ends with their kids getting on that school bus?


 
We are talking about indocrtination in the classroom Emma, we have to counter that as parents. THAT IS good parenting. 

it is the liberals who have been idoctrinated by the media, the political correct verbiage that is the problem, it is the liberals parental skill that should be questioned.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-zz1HwxIjg]YouTube - "Indoctrinate U" Trailer (FC2)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9Thgt7dEVw]YouTube - Evan Coyne Maloney discusses "Indoctrinate U" with Lou Dobbs (CNN, March 11th, 2009)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> My God.
> 
> _Why do so many conservatives have such little faith in their parenting skills?_
> 
> Why do they think education starts and ends with their kids getting on that school bus?


 

*That is designed as a thought terminating cliche' Emma. Indocrtrination in it's pure form *


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > My God.
> ...


Really now? 

Sorry to disappoint you, and forgive my apparent arrogance, but I am a hell of a mom. I raised my girls by myself. I taught them morals and values and how to think for themselves. I taught them to question what they learned, not to just take it at face value, and to dig deeper into issues looking at both sides. I taught them how to love learning just for the sake of learning. 

 I taught them to respect others, and treat them as they would want to be treated. I taught them the value of our elders, and how much they can learn from _them_ too. 

I taught them that they were responsible for their own actions, and actions had consequences. And if they went against the flow, be prepared to face those consequences, because Mom wasn't going to rescue them. 

They knew if they misbehaved in school, it was on them. I wouldn't come to their rescue there either. I'd listen to their side, but not only would they be punished at school but when they got home, too. 

Only twice did I ever come down on the school to defend them. Once when my oldest at 11 years old was getting an absurd amount of homework. I talking tons from every class. The kid would come straight home from school, start right into it then break for dinner and then hit the books again until LATE that night. It was making her a nervous wreck. When I confronted the teachers, I asked them if they worked all day at school, and then continued to work _straight_ through (minus a meal break) until bedtime. Idiots. 

The other time was when my youngest daughter's teacher called to tell me she was concerned because C. read _too much_. Not that she wasn't paying attention in class or not doing her work---she was excelling in class. But that she was otherwise "always reading books". 

My response? _You gotta be kidding me_ [laughing as I said goodbye and hung up]. 

Oh. One other time. Same daughter made a smart aleck comment to a teacher and the teacher called to tell me about it. I told her she had my express permission to keep her in detention, or whatever punishment they deemed necessary. And that I'd make sure she was punished at home as well. 

"Oh, I can't do that. Children have a right to speak their mind."

"Not in school they don't; not in that manner. I taught her to respect her elders and I won't stand for that."

"Well, I'm not going to punish her."

"Then why the hell did you even bother to call me? [laughing again as I said goodbye]

------

Their "book learning" didn't start and stop with the school bell. We read, discussed and yeah, I gave them assignments to do during their summer breaks. I did so with my older girl once when she decided to let her social studies grade slide (just taking a break lol); so I found out what they'd been studying in history class and I assigned a term paper---to be done with a complete bibliography, the works. She did an amazing paper on Nazi Germany. 

The results are two amazing young women, smart as hell, compassionate and respectful. Voracious readers, and up on current events---and two amazing moms in their own right. They have always been strong in their opinions, and have always stood up for what _they_ felt is right. 

There ain't no one on God's green earth who could have ever "indoctrinated" those two. And I'd feel damned sorry for anyone who would try


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > My God.
> ...


It should worry everyone that kids are taught creationism in school, instead of evolution.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
Teaching the "theory" of evolution under the guise of being absolute is not cool, it is indoctrination. Teaching critical thinking is key. This is what essays are about


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


So, a belief in a talking snake theory of creation is "absolute"?


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Professors Gone Wild - News - Students For Academic Freedom

If you need proof that our universities harbor Marxist-inspired propaganda masquerading as college courses, David Horowitz and Jacob Laksin provide it. Their new book, _One-Party Classroom_, singles out 150 courses that embody the angry leftwing anti-American and anti-Western attitude that has spawned so many studies programs feminist studies, ethnic studies, peace studies, justice studiesand demolished traditional departments such as English literature.

The courses espouse the radicalism that came in with student activists in the 1960s and solidified into an accepted part of academia as those students became faculty members. Courses like Rhetoric of Feminist Spaces at the University of Texas, Outlaw Genders at the University of Missouri, and the Social Construction of Whiteness at the University of Arizona may still sound odd to those over age 50, but young people in college have been exposed to such flimsy concepts from an early age and expect such coursesand perhaps even welcome them because they fulfill diversity requirements that schools now insist upon.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


You have to teach progressivism in an echo chamber as it doesn't stand up to critical thinking.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


 
Don't put words into my posts that were not nor will not be there.


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> You have to teach progressivism in an echo chamber as it doesn't stand up to critical thinking.



Now that is one of the most unintentionally ironic posts I've ever read.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Become more scholarly 
http://yadayahweh.com/pdf/Yada_Yahweh_Genesis_Chay.pdf

Snip.


Based upon what we have learned from relativity and the natural spiral
measurement standards ascribed in Scripture, cosmologically the third day of
Yahwehs testimony begins when the fossil evidence dictates: 3.8 billion years
ago, the time fossil finds from around the world attest that life began. This cosmic
epoch ended around 1.9 billion years before our erawith our atmosphere
benefiting from plants converting poisonous carbon dioxide into breathable
oxygen. Consistent with Yahuwehs testimony, the instant the smoke dissipated
and the earth cooled, allowing liquid water to appear, the simplest organic life
forms sprouted forth in great abundance. And they reproduced after their kind
making the earth green.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > You have to teach progressivism in an echo chamber as it doesn't stand up to critical thinking.
> ...


Really ?
In what way Debbie?


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



That you would say that in reference to teaching creationism.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
Will you just come out with it already? Are you trying to hijack the thread and make it about a personal problem or bias that you may have?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...





> You have to teach progressivism in an echo chamber as it doesn't stand up to critical thinking.


Could you highlight the word creationism in my post?
I cant find it .


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Nope she  has to  protect the agenda.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


 

Sometimes her indoctrination or progessive ideals has caused her to read things that are NOT there


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



In _reference_ to creationism. 



Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
You will not manipulate and get away with it Emma. You have not contributed to this thread with any form of critical thinking that it takes to excersize the brain

Trying to turn this into a religious argument will fail. You should be ignored


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Feel free. 

You don't dictate to me how and when and where I post, thanks. 

Goodnight


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


The topic is leftist progressive  indoctrination is schools.
Try to stay on topic.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
She thinks it is night time now


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


It is somewhere.


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Yep. I work nights. Therefore, daytime is my bedtime, i.e. my 'night'. I'm sure your critical thinking skills can wrap your mind around nonconventional work schedules and disruption of circadian rhythms.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
I knew that. I figured I would make a little joke about it. Good night sleep well and don't let the progressives bite ya 

Sleep on this, dear one

Professors Gone Wild - News - Students For Academic Freedom


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Cool beans. Not going to read now. Gotta get up in 5 hours.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 21, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Ralph said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



No...SHOW IT TO ME IN THE CONSTITUTION.   I am well aware the Federal Government is mandated and limited not to LEGISLATE any law in consideration to the FREEDOM "OF" religion as held by WE THE PEOPLE/STATES, I believe they call it the ESTABLISHMENT CLAUSE, which  is in specific and unambiguous language addressed to the FEDERAL 'CONGRESS' not to the states/we the people.   The 1st gives WE the People the right OF RELIGION and places limits on big brother fed.  They have no authority sticking their noses into LOCAL and STATE business.   Perhaps you are speaking of the COMMUNIST 'opinion" presented in 1947 that attempted to incorporate a ban upon state and local Government...aka Eversion v. Board of Education.  Of course you will not find a wall existing anywhere in the constitution but the attempt was made to construct such on the OPINION of a sitting judge APPOINTED by king Roosevelt....if you really want to see a wall of separation constructed into a constitution......I suggest you look at the constitution drafted by the Former USSR.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Does that mean rightist reactionary indoctrination in schools is acceptable?


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 21, 2009)

Ralph said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph said:
> ...



Stop hijacking the the thread.


----------



## EriktheRed (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



You're a fuckin' idiot.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 6, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...


 

Horowitz does know the lefts agenda well, he understands that they do not even know what our country would look like if their agenda came into being, all they are concerned with is power and what they can get away with.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 6, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Horowitz has also been caught blatantly *lying* to to try and further this ultimately groundless argument.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Well then, the same could be said about David Brock's understanding of the Right. You, of course, accept everything Brock says about the Right equally as you accept Horowitz.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 6, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


 
Rather than _coexist_, I prefer brutally killing and then disfiguring the corpse of anyone who differs from me culturally or ethnically.

So, watch out!


----------



## rdean (Sep 6, 2009)

I totally believe they should *stop the indoctrination.*  Do you know that in public schools, some want to make children swear to an imaginary spirit being?  They want to put  some reference to a "God" in the pledge?  Disgraceful.

What's worse, there are those that don't want "science" taught.  They believe that studying science would challenge "occult" beliefs.  Well, I don't don't want MY kids exposed to "supernatural nonsense" thank you very much.

I understand why some don't want tax dollars going to "abortion" by the same token, I don't want my tax dollars spreading mysticism to my children.  It's disgusting and as far as I'm concerned, "anti American".

If those people are determined to hamstring their own children, fine, do it at home or go to a church, but don't try to indoctrinate my children at public schools.

Now once kids get to college, they can study what they want.  If by that time, they are not adult enough to be able to make their own choices, then their parents have NOT done a very good job.

So please, *stop the indoctrination*.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 7, 2009)

This is just another classic example of something that was alright in previous Republican administrations that is now considered evil "Socialism".

President Bush, President H.W Bush, and President Reagan can all talk to the kids, but Obama can't because he might be trying to indoctrination the children with "Socialist" policies which is complete bullshit.

President Reagan can have czars, but not Obama since of course he is a "Socialist".

The Republicans in 2003 can write similar language into a bill that they now accuse of being "Death Panels".

All the while, they expect us Americans to have short memories when they turn around and accuse Obama of doing evil deeds by doing exactly what they did in office. Plenty of people decide to play in, believing such hype, while others like Glenn Beck scream and cry on television as if it is the McCarthy Witch Hunt all over again.

We've come to a very sad point in this country when the words "Socialism" and "Communism" stir such hatred and bile. Communism is simply another political philosophy that over the years has been taken by various men and used to meet their own ends. Its no different from what politicians do in this country today. However, it only goes to show the amount of ignorance in this country.

The Republicans current actions aren't for this country. If they were for this country they would of stopped so much of the shit that Bush was doing in office. Especially since the majority of Republicans I know seemed to have disowned Bush and say he was being a Liberal in those times yet the GOP controlled congress rolled along with him. This is just merely political games at it's best. Oppose, block, cause problems, make sure bills don't pass, then come election time you can point at Obama and say how he didn't get anything done. Classic, really classic.

And the Democrats role in this? Sitting on the sidelines for the most part like the spineless cowards they are. Meanwhile, the fear mongering, lies, and downward spiral of this country continues.

Oh, and one more thing, some more classic hypocrisy from the GOP:

Michael Steele insulting a woman who's mother just died from Cancer only a few months prior. Instead of answering her points, he just dismisses her in a very rude manner. That manner? Mocking the same behavior that HIS ONLY PARTY had exhibited at these town hall meetings while he was DEFENDING THEIR DOING SO. This is your ringleader Republicans, and a example of what you consider leadership.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN2SM2ReJko]YouTube - Michael Steele Town Hall at Howard University Interrputed By Health Care Reform Advocates | 9/1/09[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2009)

EriktheRed said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
You are indoctrinated tool for the idealism of the leftist of the world

the left has already begun the transformation of many K-12 classrooms into indoctrination projects for its agendas. Concerted campaigns have been launched by the left at high schools geared to converting students into activists against the war and discouraging them from volunteering to serve. Radical pedagogy exemplified by the Teaching for Social Justice regimen has entered teacher training texts and teacher training graduate courses.

Since The Campaign for Academic Freedom the Academic Bill of Rights , was endorced by The American Council on Education on the heels of that, there is also a campaign for gardes K-12 Project to end indoctrination in our primary and secondary schools. Part of this project is the organization Students and Parents for Academic Freedom in the K-12 schools modeled on the campaign on college campuses and with the same agenda: _take politics out of the classroom. _


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 24, 2009)

The Story of Stuff with Annie Leonard

It&#8217;s the government&#8217;s job is to watch out for us, to take care of us. That&#8217;s their job.5
Then along came the corporation. Now, the reason the corporation looks bigger than the government
is that the corporation is bigger than the government. Of the 100 largest economies on earth now, 51
are corporations.6 As the corporations have grown in size and power, we&#8217;ve seen a little change in the
government where they&#8217;re a little more concerned in making sure everything is working out for those
guys than for us.7
OK, so let&#8217;s see what else is missing from this picture


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 24, 2009)

*Extraction
We&#8217;ll start with extraction which is a fancy word for natural resource exploitation which is a fancy word
for trashing the planet. What this looks like is we chop down trees, we blow up mountains to get the
metals inside, we use up all the water and we wipe out the animals.*
So here we are running up against our first limit. We&#8217;re running out of resources.8
We are using too much stuff. Now I know this can be hard to hear, but it&#8217;s the truth and we&#8217;ve gotta
deal with it. In the past three decades alone, one-third of the planet&#8217;s natural resources base have been
consumed.9 Gone.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Sep 24, 2009)

Production
So, next, the materials move to &#8220;production&#8220; and what happens there is we use energy to mix toxic
chemicals in with the natural resources to make toxic contaminated products.
snip
Like BFRs, brominated flame retardants. They are a chemical that make things more fireproof but they
are super toxic.24 They&#8217;re a neurotoxin&#8212;that means toxic to the brain. What are we even doing using a
chemical like this?
Yet we put them in our computers, our appliances, couches, mattresses, even some pillows. In fact,
we take our pillows, we douse them in a neurotoxin and then we bring them home and put our heads
on them for 8 hours a night to sleep. Now, I don&#8217;t know, but it seems to me that in this country with so
much potential, we could think of a better way to stop our heads from catching on fire at night.
These toxics build up in the food chain and concentrate in our bodies.
Do you know what is the food at the top of the food chain with the highest levels of many toxic contaminants?
Human breast milk.25


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Production
> So, next, the materials move to production and what happens there is we use energy to mix toxic
> chemicals in with the natural resources to make toxic contaminated products.
> snip
> ...


 
I find it amazing that so many people are cool with drinking diet coke and other chemicals that have been proven to cause brain damage, and that they are also extemely addicting, and yet they trust the FDA, to tell them what is safe. I saw a report once that said tomatoes were a carcinogen

Preservatives and all this other junk that our children are and have been eating is detrimental to the body as well as to the brain.

And yet tyhe government wants me to trust them to take their new and improved flu shot? No thanks

I have often wondered about the vaccinations that our children get. Not to mention, that if a child show a lot of energy or creativity, they are labeled as having ADD, and put on a  chemical to stop it


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 24, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



I said what I said about you - and stand by it - because there are tons of students in public colleges who attended private schools previously and vice versa. 

You're also an idiot for using a proven liar like David Horowitz as a credible source.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 24, 2009)

How cute, a fake Fox News sign picture.
Awe... geeeee....


----------

